# Shark Cat



## carnivores (Oct 16, 2005)

I have a 6" shark cat for about week now, it is always crusing the tank.
It seldom ever stops to rest. Have not seen it catch a feeder or eating any flake food. I'm starting to get concerned...


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Is it an asian or one with long wiskers that you often see swimming with puffers?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

well most of the "shark cats" will outgrow a 55 gallon tank.


----------



## carnivores (Oct 16, 2005)

Not shure what type...
Heres a pic..


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

its a columbian shark they dont eat feeders and goldfish are a horrible staple diet or even a treat for anyfish so dont bother feeding them to anything especially oscars! i think columbian sharks like live foods such as blood worms and brineshrimp of course frozen works just as well


----------



## cheechee65 (Jun 13, 2005)

I have 2. Another name for them is silvertip sharks. I've had them for over a year now and boy have they grown. They do prefer brackish water but since I didn't know this when I got them and have them in with silver dollars and angelfish I cannot make my tank brackish. But I do add about 1 Tablespoon of aquarium salt per 5 gallons of water and they seem to be thriving. When I first bought them they were about 2" long now they are about 7" long and a whole lot thicker. They seem very happy. I feed them shrimp pellets as well as frozen blood worms which they seem to love. Occasionally they will swim to the top of the tank and eat some flake food but not very often. They do not like bright light and are most active when the light is dimmed. They are big eaters.


----------

